# VINTAGE LOWRIDER IRON ONS



## SAUL

I HAVE A BUNCH OF VINTAGE LOWRIDER IRON ONS FROM THE 70s EARLY 80s THESE WERE USED ON JERSEYS AND BASEBALL SHIRTS ALOT IM asking $10 ea. SHIPPED I HAVE ALOT OF THE SAME ONES I ALSO HAVE SOME SMALLER IRON ONS THOSE ARE $5 ea. SHIPPED


----------



## SAUL

THESE ARE THE SMALLER ONES $5 EA. SHIPPED


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 13 2010, 11:37 PM~19060390
> *I HAVE A BUNCH OF VINTAGE LOWRIDER IRON ONS FROM THE 70s EARLY 80s THESE WERE USED ON JERSEYS AND BASEBALL SHIRTS ALOT IM asking $10 ea. SHIPPED I HAVE ALOT OF THE SAME ONES I ALSO HAVE SOME SMALLER IRON ONS THOSE ARE $5 ea. SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


put one of the bomb ones aside for me. the one with the front view i will get at you during the week.
gracias


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 13 2010, 11:38 PM~19060398
> *THESE ARE THE SMALLER ONES $5 EA. SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how big is teh chevy's do it low n slow iron on?

i might want one of them also.


----------



## Estrella Car Club

Man haven't seen these iron ons in years


----------



## slo

pretty coo

what are the dimensions of the images?


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 13 2010, 05:38 PM~19060398
> *THESE ARE THE SMALLER ONES $5 EA. SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I want these 2
so thats 10 shipped? pm me your address and I will get a m.o, out in the morning.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 13 2010, 08:10 PM~19061706
> *put one of the bomb ones aside for me. the one with the front view i will get at you during the week.
> gracias
> *


  let me know


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 13 2010, 08:11 PM~19061711
> *how big is teh chevy's do it low n slow iron on?
> 
> i might want one of them also.
> *


this one is 3" wide and about 2" tall i guess these small ones were made for hats i think or the front side of the shirt


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 14 2010, 12:45 AM~19063415
> *pretty coo
> 
> what are the dimensions of the images?
> *


the bigger ones are on a 8x10 sheet the small ones vary but they are about 3" all around


----------



## SAUL

i also have these stickers $5.00 ea,


----------



## SAUL

button pins $5.00 ea, shipped


----------



## SAUL

this is a old iron on that was done back in the days this was done for display


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 13 2010, 07:38 PM~19060398
> *THESE ARE THE SMALLER ONES $5 EA. SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these are tite


----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 15 2010, 11:08 AM~19072417
> *these are tite
> *


yup they look better on shirts


----------



## SAUL

BUMP


----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

STILL HAVE SOME


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 14 2010, 09:52 PM~19068664
> *button pins $5.00 ea, shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


..Still have these buttons?? 

preferably the bottom left corner?...


----------



## SAUL

I still have the buttons too


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 29 2010, 04:25 PM~19450797
> *I still have the buttons too
> *


AWESOME!...Ok do you have paypal?..or do you prefer money order?


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Dec 29 2010, 08:41 PM~19453406
> *AWESOME!...Ok do you have paypal?..or do you prefer money order?
> *


money order is cool


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 30 2010, 12:52 AM~19455619
> *money order is cool
> *


 Info please, and I will send out the money order first thing in the morning.

Thanks


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Dec 30 2010, 12:46 AM~19456269
> *Info please, and I will send out the money order first thing in the morning.
> 
> Thanks
> *


pm sent


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 30 2010, 12:02 PM~19458371
> *pm sent
> *



Got it, thanks


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

I also have this one for the right price :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## 84Homies

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 30 2010, 06:23 PM~19460540
> *I also have this one for the right price  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man, how much you asking for Caprice? Is it large or small?


----------



## SAUL

ITS A LARGE ONE I DONT HAVE A PRICE FOR IT IN MIND BUT ITS THE ONLY ONE I HAVE


----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## crooks

do you still have some of the 5 dollar ones??


----------



## SAUL

yup still have some


----------



## crooks

hey how can i place an order for a monte carlo one and the chevy low n slow


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by crooks_@Jan 16 2011, 12:37 PM~19612184
> *hey how can i place an order for a monte carlo one and the chevy low n slow
> *


paypal or money order


----------



## crooks

well hit me up in a personal message


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## sandiego619lowride

whats up how much 4 the big hina iron on 
and is the bomb one available with the 48 chevy and the vato loco one


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by sandiego619lowride_@Jan 17 2011, 03:28 PM~19621782
> *whats up how much 4 the big hina iron on
> and is the bomb one available with the 48 chevy and the vato loco one
> *


the only iron on of a hina is the one on the shirt i only have that one i have a couple of each of all the ones i posted


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by crooks_@Jan 17 2011, 02:53 PM~19621444
> *well hit me up in a personal message
> *


pm sent homie


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

TtT


----------



## ICEHOUSE 64

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 26 2011, 09:48 PM~19707165
> *TtT
> *


DO YOU HAVE ANY LOWRIDER POSTERS? P.M. IF U HAVE ANY.


----------



## SAUL

i do but im keeping those


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 30 2010, 04:23 PM~19460540
> *I also have this one for the right price  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## crenshaw magraw

i can't wait to wear this.

gracias saul.

i will be pickin up a few more.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

those are sweet


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 16 2011, 06:21 PM~19887241
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can't wait to wear this.
> 
> gracias saul.
> 
> i will be pickin up a few more.
> 
> *


nice :cheesy:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

gracias, i will be sending u soem feria for a few more during the week loco.


----------



## SAUL




----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

TTT they would go great with these USA made t shirts. :biggrin:  

http://www.allamericanclothing.com/products/AAT.html


----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## SAUL

T T T


----------



## SAUL

ttt


----------



## amistad

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 3 2011, 08:49 PM~20479899
> *ttt
> *


ORALE CARNAL, WHATS YOUR NUMBER TO GET SOME MORE INFO ? INTRESTED IN A COUPLE IRON ONS . GRACIAS OR PM ME.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by amistad_@May 4 2011, 05:18 PM~20485448
> *ORALE CARNAL, WHATS YOUR NUMBER TO GET SOME MORE INFO ? INTRESTED IN A COUPLE IRON ONS . GRACIAS OR PM ME.
> *


pm sent


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

still have some for sale $10 shipped on the large ones and $5 shipped on the small ones


----------



## SAUL

still have some left i need to move these $5 shipped on any size big or small iron ons thats a real good deal


----------



## fool2

which ones are left?


----------



## 1963-ismael

old school like a motha, now thats a flash back,


----------



## 19jaquez84

Are any of these items still available? uffin:uffin:uffin:


----------



## SAUL

Still got some but they are going on ebay


----------



## Mugghustle

SAUL said:


> I HAVE A BUNCH OF VINTAGE LOWRIDER IRON ONS FROM THE 70s EARLY 80s THESE WERE USED ON JERSEYS AND BASEBALL SHIRTS ALOT IM asking $10 ea. SHIPPED I HAVE ALOT OF THE SAME ONES I ALSO HAVE SOME SMALLER IRON ONS THOSE ARE $5 ea. SHIPPED


Are these still available


----------

